# My Smallest Sock Yet



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I just finished this tonight. I will have to make its match for the other ear.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

That is darling!!!! wow! 

Jessie


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

WOW!! Just WOW!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

OMG! Amazing, what size needles did you use? Wire? Very nice!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

WOW, is it flat, or does it really open like a sock?


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> what size needles did you use? Wire?


I used #0000. They were like long sewing needles.  They were metal.



JDog1222 said:


> WOW, is it flat, or does it really open like a sock?


 It it knitted in the round. It is a round sock.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

So cute!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Wow! Talk about nimble fingers.


----------



## uncleotis (Mar 14, 2005)

Oh WOW,


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

That is so cute! I can't imagine working that small!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I've made doll socks on those needles, but nothing that small! I'm impressed.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Mrs.H where can we find this pattern to try it ourselves?


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Those are adorable! With arthritis in my hands, I would never be able to even keep a hold of the needles.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> Mrs.H where can we find this pattern to try it ourselves?


Here is who makes the pattern... Carol's Sockery

Here is where my sweetheart bought the pattern The Mannings


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Here is the second sock on the needles and a picture of the completed pair.


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

Did you have to work with a magnifying glass to see those teensy little stiches on those tiny little needles? The little socks are cute as can be, like...fairy socks!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Marci, weren't you complaining recently about having a hard time finishing a regular pair of socks? And now you're doing these minis--they're much harder than regular ones. What a great job you've done!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Ode said:


> Did you have to work with a magnifying glass to see those teensy little stiches on those tiny little needles?


I bought a pair of #1 reading glasses and used those.  



Katherine in KY said:


> Marci, weren't you complaining recently about having a hard time finishing a regular pair of socks? And now you're doing these minis--they're much harder than regular ones.


I don't know that they are harder. They just take a bit more concentration. I did each one in an evening.  So, to me that is way easier than for how long it takes me to make regular socks.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

These are adorable!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

OMG !!! I just HAVE to make these !!!! THANK YOU for posting the pattern !!!!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Oh wow, that is really good and adorable! A sock can be adorable, right?


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

:bow: I am so impressed! Wow!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Awesome job... now I want a pair...

thank you for sharing (and enabling yet another project!)

very big grin!
dawn


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Wow, I didn't know it was possible to make socks so small! They're so cute!


----------

